#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  State of Decay 2

## Assassin

The dead have risen and civilization has fallen. Even the military could not stop the zombies, and now it's up to you to reunite the survivors and build a community in a post-apocalyptic world, a world where every decision is important and where you define what it means to survive.State of Decay 2 is the ultimate survival game of zombies in an open world where you and up to three friends build a community of survivors. It's up to you to build a foundation, develop the skills of your characters and manage the resources to survive as a group in a world where elections are important and where every decision has lasting consequences.Each player's experience is unique: while playing, the open world responds to their decisions by developing in real time and dynamically offering new opportunities to demonstrate their personal survival priorities. These decisions also determine the real consequences that affect your community. Send your best sweeper on the map to collect medicine for a sick friend ... but be aware that they may not be coming home. Help your neighbors and you could create new allies ... or you could decide that you need their food more than they do. In the end, the way to survive can surprise you.

----------

